# May 16th?



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

Just heard from my CA last night that I may not be able to be slotted for PCD on May 16th. If this is the case, I'm curious if its possible to have my car shipped to NY because Kelli wrote to my CA that by the looks of it my car wont be able to be redelivered until June sometime.

A car ordered in November should not be delivered in June, simply unacceptable. Especially since this is financed and I have already paid my April payment even though its been on the boat for 3 weeks and then I'll be paying my May payment in 2 weeks from now.

This needs to get sorted out today. I am


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Got you taken care of... sorry for the confusion!


----------



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for the help! Much appreciated! Booked our flight tonight and READY TO GET DOWN THERE already!


----------

